
Vulnerability in PHP-FPM Could Lead to Remote Code Execution on Nginx - Findus23
https://www.tenable.com/blog/cve-2019-11043-vulnerability-in-php-fpm-could-lead-to-remote-code-execution-on-nginx?tns_redirect=true
======
thrownaway954
FYI... this does not affect people who use NGINX as a reverse proxy to Apache.
This ONLY affect people who call PHP-FPM directly from NGINX.

